# Turtle/Tortoise-sitting. Meet my charges! :)



## Floof (Jul 1, 2011)

A local guy who owns several turtles and tortoises came to me recently, needing his scaly pets sat for a couple months, and there was no way I could turn down the opportunity...

So a couple days ago, we moved them in for the 2 month stay. This should be interesting; all together, there are three Sulcatas, a Redfoot, a Greek, and a Leopard, as well as 2 map turtles and a large RES. Mind you, as good as the owner's intentions are, they aren't terribly well cared for. All the tortoises have been housed together (ranging in size from a little over 2.5" to 6.5"), and the three turtles (~3" to ~8" SCL--haven't officially measured them) were together in a 20 gallon tank, none with UVB. So... It's not just pet sitting, but an entire project. But I'm up to the challenge, and the owner is prepared to reimburse costs (within reason, naturally) as well as learn better care when he returns.

Anyway, to the point--pictures!! We're starting with the tortoises, and I'll post the turts tomorrow. Didn't get the camera back until after lights out, and I didn't feel like digging around the new 75 gal fishing out sleepy, upset turtles for pics. lol. 

First for the little ones... Including my payment for this venture--one adorable, wee little Leopard tort!

Their enclosure. There were apparent bullying issues, so the 3 little ones moved into the biggest spare enclosure either of us had--a 20L (30x12" floorspace). Working on getting them into a 75 gallon (48x18" floorspace)--just have to get it from the pet store to home!






Here's the Leopard. The owner claims he's 1-2 years old... But at under 3 inches and less than 50 grams (if I remember right, lost the paper with it all written down--argh!), I have doubts. Anyway, he is adorable, and all mine now. Hopefully whatever the stunted growth is about isn't serious...









Next is the Greek. The owner calls him a "Black Greek"--can anyone shed a light on what kind of Greek he is?













Finally, the smallest of the Sulcatas, a little Ivory. S/he's in with the two little ones because the big guys were bullying him/her out of food. She does great with the little ones, and doesn't seem to cause any trouble for them.









Next up are the "big guys." Two more Sulcatas, and a Redfoot. These guys stayed in the 3x3' converted bookcase enclosure they previously shared with the 3 little ones. 

First is the largest Sulcata. At right about 6.5", he's the largest of all the tortoises in the group.









Then the smaller of the "normal" Sulcatas...









And the Redfoot, at around 5".









And their enclosure--after I "modified" it with some stuff laying around and the fluorescent light fixture off the turtles' new 75 gallon. Still tweaking things, and planning to add a CHE to boost overall temps in the enclosure.





Anyway, thanks for looking. I'll be sure to post pics of the turtles and their spiffy new tank tomorrow.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice upgrade!!!! good job!!!


----------



## River14 (Jul 1, 2011)

I heard it was absolutely imperative that you didn't keep different species together for fear of cross contamination? Is this right or up to a point and what is that point?


----------



## ascott (Jul 1, 2011)

That is a big adventure.....have fun!!!!!


----------



## Floof (Jul 2, 2011)

River, I have heard the same, and do not believe in cohabbing species--not so much because of cross-contamination, but because of care differences... Through this whole thing, getting everyone set up, I've been worried about making things too hot for the Greek and Redfoot while accommodating the Sulcatas and Leo, and worried about making things too damp/moist for the Greek, not to mention worried about just personality differences--while the Redfoot seems to hold her own very well against the Sullies, the Leopard gets invariably pushed out of the food by the ivory Sullie and the Greek. Unfortunately, there's only so much I can do on a budget (this whole thing is out of my pocket until the owner returns from his trip--and my pockets are not deep by any stretch of the imagination), especially knowing they'll most likely be put right back together when they go back home.

It's something I'll discuss with the owner, and, if he OK's it, I'll start the project of separating the Greek and Redfoot from the rest.

Anyway, I ran out of time to post the turtle photos! So I'll post them later on this evening. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Floof (Jul 2, 2011)

OK, so I got a few free minutes to post the turtles. First up is their tank. Before they even came, I started hunting down a bigger tank on KSL to put them in because I just couldn't stand keeping them in a 20 gallon. I managed to find this 75 gal, with filter, air pump, decor, and light, for $100. Perfect! Other than the filter not working. So, I have a replacement impeller coming Tuesday--fingers crossed that's the problem and not the pump itself, because new filters are expensive! I threw the basking platform together out of egg crate and zip ties Wednesday night. I haven't seen the big RES up there yet, though, so it remains to be seen whether I'll have to come up with a sturdier ramp.









First is the smaller Mississippi Map turtle, said to be male. I don't know how to sex aquatic turtles, but his tail sure screams male--HUGE!













The larger Miss. Map, said to be female.













The RES, also said to be female, and she's sure big enough!













So that's it for the turtles I'm pet-sitting... But there's a fourth! On Wednesday evening, after getting the turtles and tortoises settling in, I ran to the local pet store (my workplace) for some eco-earth. The conversation with my manager went something like this:
"Yeah, so I'm pet sitting some tortoises and turtles..."
"Cool. You want another turtle?"
"Uh.. Sure!"
...Apparently, this little RES was ordered in, but the guy who ordered him didn't seem to want him anymore, and the store doesn't have accommodations for aquatic turtles. So she talked me into taking him home... Not that it was very difficult. I'd been thinking about getting an aquatic turtle (just... something that stays, well, smaller!). Besides, how could I resist? It was fate, for him to end up homeless, the very _day_ I get a turtle tank set up... Lol!
So, here "he" is--and I do really hope he's a "he," because I don't much feel like having a 100+ gallon turtle tank! lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Taylor:

That guy sure has some pretty tortoises. Its a pity he went for the impulse buy but didn't learn more about them and their care. I really love the lighter-colored sulcata. The leopard looks a bit different from the norm too. 

You've been without turtles and tortoises for a while now, and bam! Here ya go getting right back into it with both feet!

Congrats on your new little leopard.


----------



## ascott (Jul 2, 2011)

Very cooooool....that RES is beautiful. I have two little ladies that use to be in a large tank (well till my son was doing stunts on a wheel chair, lost balance and well, lets say the wheelchair handle and my sons head won) so now they are sharing a smaller one so I have been looking around for a tank topper idea and well, I never thought of zip ties to hold the topper together? Great idea, so I am going to put one together today....I am also going to get a kiddie pool today so that they can get some sun on the porch (since we are being blessed with gobs of that glorious sun these days)

Thanks for sharing 

Also, you are being very awesome in doing this for these guys, I know you say the guy is going to pay you for doing it but I don't think he can pay you for all the efforts you are making. Have you thought of what you will do if he, well, does not come back for these visitors? I mean, I have heard stories 

and I love the sticker on the first tank pic you posted....very fun


----------



## River14 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks Floof, I love your turtle idea, the tank with the ladder up to the light very nice. I wonder if hatchlings would also use it? I suppose so as there is nothing else's in there to get lost. And how do the turtles get down again jump or climb?

Yes I agree about the different needs of different species also being a problem. It also seems tortoises carry in their gut different flora of an assorted kind plus a few not so good ones (from different pars of the world if wild caught) any way these things are natural and not a problem if the tortoise is healthy but can rapidly be passed and infect badly a different species who isn't able to cope with them. OK This what I read any truth?


----------



## Floof (Jul 2, 2011)

Yvonne-- Well, what better way to get back in? lol! I really missed caring for torts. It's great having these guys around, and I'm so thrilled I get to keep the leopard afterward! (Now I just need my dream breeding group of Russians... Heh)

ascott-- Be forewarned, the big RES finally used the basking area today (or so it seems-- I wasn't home!) and it turns out the egg crate/zip ties ramp (even with a little piece of supporting egg crate under the "joint" area) isn't quite strong enough. It didn't break off, but it went from an easy incline to a decently sharp one. Still useable, but not ideal. So if your girls are big yet, you might want to look into a stronger ramp idea... I'm thinking I'll keep this basking platform for the little RES, and find a new, more "big turtle friendly" alternative for the "visitors." 

As for the pet sitting situation... Yeah, that's why I'm trying to do it on as tight a budget as possible.  For example, I'm getting fluorescent UVBs for the big torts and the turtles since it's around $25 per bulb as opposed to $50. Not something I'm thrilled about, being such a fan of MVBs, but it'll do well enough, especially with outdoor time to supplement. (Aaah, I LOVE living in a state with sunlight! Not missing Washington at all... Lol!) As I said, the guy seems to really care about his torts/turts, so I doubt he'll abandon them (especially since he lives just a few blocks away... hard to hide from someone who's practically your neighbor!), but, if he does decide he doesn't want them... Well, I guess they'd stick around! At least for awhile. Not sure I can accommodate a growing Sulcata--much less 3 of them!

River, I bet a hatchling would use it, you would just have to work something out so they can keep their grip--the holes in the egg crate might be too big for them to maneuver over. 
The turtles would be able to "climb" off it if they wanted to, but they generally jump/dive off. They're all very skittish (presumably because they're still settling in), so when I've witnessed them getting off, it's because they saw me walk into the room, or are bailing after I purposely put them up there. Very fast, and they don't exactly look for the ramp before they dive. lol

AFAIK, that's plenty true about the gut flora. They have all been housed together for awhile, though, so I figure, if the gut flora were going to do major damage, it would have already. It helps that all the tortoises in question are CB... At least, those are the things I tell myself to put my mind at rest when watching the Redfoot and Greek in with their respective African cagemates. :/


----------



## Laura (Jul 2, 2011)

any chance of getting them outside for a bit? 
you look quite busy!!


----------



## Candy (Jul 2, 2011)

I cannot believe that he found you to take care of all of these for him. You're wonderful for doing this for him. He is very lucky. Good looking tortoises but lets hope he learns to separate them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 2, 2011)

Male aquatics have front claws that are longer than what would be considered normal. I see the small map looks like longer claws and one of the RES has the start of longer claws. Good luck with them all. You didn't ask, but I hope you work on humidity and exercise for those Sulcata. Maybe at this stage of the game a good diet is whats best for them. But I just hate to see such pyramiding. It's not just cosmetic like some people say. It leads to MBD. I realize you won't be able to change that but maybe you can give him a link to a good care sheet...here it is...

http://africantortoise.com/


----------



## ascott (Jul 3, 2011)

so Aloof, I purchased a bigger tank today for my little ladies (RES) and I also got a call from my Mom asking if I wanted a guinea pig cage, that actually use to be for my sons guinea pig (who has since left us  ) and as soon as she said that I pictured it on top of the new tank as a dry spot...so I am going to rig it together tomorrow...I am going to set up the replacement tank tomorrow and see if I can also get the topper done...if it works out that would make my RES so happy....again, your pics are what inspired me...my girls are still small 

dang, did it again...I meant Floof NOT Aloof....apologies for my typo


----------



## Floof (Jul 3, 2011)

Laura-- Outside time is in the works. I've already been able to get everyone but the Redfoot out for some sun time so far (was concerned that it may be too hot--what is too hot for an RF? We've been getting 90-100F here). 

Candy-- I hope he does too.  I'll be running the idea by him this morning... He's coming by to visit his critters one more time before he leaves on his trip. Hopefully he'll OK the idea!

Maggie, thanks for the run-down on aquatics sexing. So do you mean the smaller RES is getting longer claws? Because I would be VERY happy to find out he's a he! 4 ft aquariums are just so much easier to deal with (mentally speaking) than 6 ft ones... Haha.

I'm working on the humidity thing. I have humidity going in the smaller torts' tank, including a humid hide for the little ones (tank is too small for anything bigger). The big torts have mild humidity, but I'm avoiding the full-on humid treatment for the big ones until I can work out a CHE or something to boost cool side/night temps. My house is ~75, which is a little too cool for the kind of humidity I want to give, and my brother would kill me if I tried to turn the AC down to make it warmer... What a wimp, lol!

ascott-- That sounds like a great topper! I'm glad my pics could be a source of inspiration, too. This is the first time I've ever had aquatic turtles, so you can bet it was a little bit shocking to have the topper turn out quite so well (at least for the smaller turts).


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice project Floof. I think we are all glad to see they are in good hands and we know you are doing all you can.

The eyes on the little leopard worry me. They look a little swollen and puffy. Keep an eye on that.


----------



## Floof (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comment, Tom. You know I appreciate your input. 

The leopard has me a little worried, too. I'm so glad he's the one I'm keeping, since he's the one who needs the most TLC. His beak seems to be damaged (as if a piece broke off at some point), too, so I've been keeping a close eye on his eating to make sure he gets enough. So far, so good, though he hasn't been able to quite wrap his mouth around tougher foods like cactus.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Ledwaniwainge (Aug 6, 2011)

*levitra vs viagra for effectiveness Oregon *

Sorry for selection category to leave a offer for you about levitra 10 mg 
 how long dies levitra work Omena  and comparison levitra  can i buy levitra at walgreens Provo Ledwaniwainge: Do not change your dose of LEVITRA without talking to your doctor. Your doctor may lower your dose or raise your dose, depending on how your body reacts to LEVITRA. Look at: buy levitra cheap Pueblo


----------



## laramie (Aug 6, 2011)

looks like you will be busy. Have fun with your charges


----------



## MowCresse (Aug 6, 2011)

*lorazepam 0.5 mg discount without prescription Greenwood Springs *

Sorry for selection category to leave a information for men about lorazepam no prescription 
 hydrocodone and lorazepam Greenwich  and lorazepam online buy  ic lorazepam Pierre neoncadoelend: FDA pregnancy category D. Lorazepam can cause birth defects in an unborn baby. Do not use lorazepam without your doctor's consent if you are pregnant. We recommend also: ativan lorazepam Greenwood


----------

